# Small reliable canister



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I am looking to set up a small canister for my 135. Ive got enough filtration for my tank but i will be using it just for floss. To trap some of the small floating stuff. Anyone got any ideas what to get?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I am using an eheim ecco 2236 for polishing on my 100 gal. I just packed the filter full of floss.

I do like these little filters as they are small (takes up very little room), quiet and easy to service. Only thing to be cautious is the plastic handle. Always lift a full filter by the bottom.

On my 75 gal, I just use a hot magnum packed full of floss for polishing. It works well too but is a hob setup and not a canister per say.

Another option would be to add another "large" filter and have the added bonus of increasing your water volume. I would suggest something like an XP3 for this. Cheap and big


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You will need a surface skimmer or surface agitation to get rid of the surface film or floating stuff. A small canister will likely not help. An AC HOB with a surface skimmer attachment works well and cheap.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gklaw is right. You'll need a surfface skimmer, but you can attach a surface skimmer to a canister also. Charles is giving away a free magnum canister.


----------

